# Need hope - devastated with AMH 1.21 pmol/l, what does it really mean?



## louloumay (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place.

We are having tx at the end of Jan and have just changed clinics so due to my age they wanted to do and amh test. I had a feeling it wasn't such a good idea. It came back today as 1.21 pmol/l  .  I  have responded to stims ok in the past and got 5 eggs, 4 of which fertilised last month with my old clinic.

I was feeling ok about the next tx but now I feel hopeless. I've totally lost my PMA. The clinic said if it wasn't for my response to the stims last time they wouldn't even bother.

Does anyone know how accurate these tests are?

Has anyone had a BFP after having such a low amh?

I would really appreciate some words of hope!  

xx


----------



## louise36 (May 18, 2010)

Hi LoulouMay

Sorry youre feeling all confused, its so horrible reading your amh results isnt it (especially low results - mine is 3.2 so low too). We originally thought it was DH as hes low sperm, however after we got the amh results back it appears to be both of us.  Double trouble!

We've had 2 unsucessful cycles of ICSI. First cycle 8 eggs, 7 suitable, 1 fertilised BFN.  Second cycle 5 eggs, 4 suitable, 0 fertilised.  So we've accepted that DE is a very real option for us.  Basically the amh result is related to ovarian egg reserve, and a low result suggests low ovarian egg reserve which can relate to poor egg quality (it can still happen though-only takes 1 and youre still producing)as we dont have many eggs left.  However, you still responded and 5 isnt bad as some on here dont respond at all (and you fertilised) When I produced 5 last time the dr said this was OK response level but there may possibly be a problem with the quality.  It suggests low reserve but as with all fertility problems you just never know what can happen.  My dr said he had a patient who conceived with lower amh than me and he has suggested 1 more cycle before looking at DE.

On our first cycle when i got 8 we didnt know i was low amh so I was quite pleased with 8 eggs, all my repsonses were perfect (so we thought). It wasnt until we only got 1 to fertilise that we realised something might be wrong.  I would def look at having another go as you ust dont know and 4 fertilisiing is really good. 

Its a minefield isnt it and very frustrating!

Take care

Zxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Loulou - I would say this result means very little.  As I understand it, once you hit 40, AMH isn't such a good indicator of how things will go because it naturally declines with age so you can only expect a low result.  In terms of pregnancy chance, AMH isn't a good indicator.  In terms of response, previous response is a much better indicator and you have done fine in the past so please don't think that a hormone result can somehow undo that.  Hang in there and, most importantly, make sure you are at a good clinic and not at one who writes you off on the basis of an AMH result or being over 40.


----------



## louloumay (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you both so much for your replies, I was having a real wobbly moment. I feel a bit better now. 

Although I think they are a good clinic (the consultant laughed and said 'of course' when I asked if they would treat people over 40), I think they come from the perspective that false hope is a bad thing. I, on the other hand, think statistics are unhelpful when you are trying to be positive. I have no problem with being realistic, but feel that it is MY responsibility to sort my head out for myself. Given the choice, and a little more advice on the ramifications, I would have refused the test. Especially, as you say Littlejenny, my past response is more relevant and they are going ahead with the treatment based on that anyway.

Thanks again

L xxx


----------



## ruthie1977 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi, just read your post. I had a low AMH of 2. When I first started iui they when in heavy thinking I wouldn't respond, however I had to have the cycle abandoned as I had 8 follicules. The iui didn't work & we have since move onto IVF. Yet again I responded. They collected 18 eggs, 12 fetilised, we had one blastocyst in & 5 in the freezer. My doctor has said that not enough is known about AMH & you cannot rely on it completely.
It would appear that some people still respon in spite of low levels. Good luck.xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had am AMH of 0.7 , like Ruthie says not all clinics use or believe in it, but it also needs to be looked at in context I went to Dr Stuart Campbell who works through Create and had an comprehensive 3d assessment of uterus and ovarian reserve, blood flow dopplers to ovaries to give you a better assessment of each ovary as well.
L x


----------



## louloumay (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you both for your replies

That's a lot of eggs Ruthie!  . Hope your ET goes well   

I have since decided to ignore that AMH result, as you both have pointed out, it may be completely meaningless  .

Good luck ladies!!    

xxx


----------

